# bei gmx die gmx mails filtern?



## Transmitter (18. Januar 2003)

hi!

wie bekomme ich dass denn hin?

bei gmx die mails von gmx rausfiltern?

ich habe schon ein paar regeln ausprobiert, doch gmx will sich nicht löschen lassen! 

thx schon mal
cu - transmitter


----------



## Jan Seifert (18. Januar 2003)

geht nicht, behaupt ich.
wie willst du werbemail umgehen,
die von einem kostenlosem anbiebter kommen?
die müssen sich schliesslich auch irgendwie
finanzieren.

lösch sie doch einfach wieder, alle gmx mails anklicken 
und weg damit, oder einen anderen anbieter
suchen, gibt doch genug.


----------



## Transmitter (18. Januar 2003)

ja, das ist mir auch klar.

hatte nur gedacht, es gibt vllt doch irgendwas dagegen!


----------



## Jan Seifert (18. Januar 2003)

das würde gmx nicht zulassen.
die haben die "macht" über dich,
und da du dich freiwillig für gmx
entschieden hast, musst du damit
leben. 

ausser man kann eine e-mail adresse sperren
lassen, so das die mail nicht durch kommen,
das weiss ich aber leider nicht, bin nicht
bei gmx.


----------



## Transmitter (18. Januar 2003)

ja, das ist ja gerade das problem .. 

ich habe gmx ja auf dem spamfilter, nur das macht den gmx mails gar nichts aus


----------



## pixelpark (12. Februar 2003)

das hab ich mich auch schon oft gefragt, wie da geht...die blöden mails sind echt nervig    


pp


----------



## Deemax (13. Februar 2003)

*gmx mails weg*

Hallo,

doch es gibt eine Möglichkeit die nervigen und auch ziemlich großen Mails (GMXMagazin) nicht zu bekommen. Zumindest wenn man Outlook Express benutzt. Ich habe eine Regel erstellt die den Absender prüft und vor dem runterladen sie dann auf dem Server löscht.

Der Prüfungsvorgang dauert ca. 2 sec (56kModem) und dafür bleibt man verschont.


----------



## Transmitter (15. Februar 2003)

ja, lokal ist ja klar .. da gibt es ja einiges an lösugen .. 

mir kam es halt darauf an, ob es direkt auf dem server geht


----------



## Feldhofe (20. Februar 2003)

Ich hab bei GMX als Filterregel alle Mails über 20KB (und das haben die Mails von denen ja immer... ) raussortieren und in einen extra Ordner ablegen. Da schau ich dann von Zeit zu Zeit mal rein und lösche die ganzen GMX-Mails zusammen mit den ganzen Viren, Erotikdialerwerbungen etc.
Sinnvoll ist übrigens auch, Mails mit dem Datum 00.00.0000 00:00 Uhr (mit dem Datum bekomme ich immer viele Viren) und Sachen mit "hoher Priorität" grundsätzlich löschen zu lassen.

Gruß
Feldhofe


----------

